# Brother GT381 "Halo" Problems



## Ayyitsamy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, I am a new brother gt381 owner and having quite a lot of issues with pretreatment, it discolors the shirt with a rectangle stain, specifically orange shirts. I know they say washing it will come off, but that is not an option as I am selling this to customers. I rather not have a tag on it saying for them to wash before selling. Anybody have luck with this or know a way to fix this? Thanks!


----------



## aamaintenance (Aug 3, 2015)

This will happen with all lighter colored shirts. We've tried many pre-treats and they all leave the garment discolored and weakened after printing and heat pressing. Just have to pick which one does it the least for you. We actually dilute our pre-treat 50/50 with distilled water if that helps you any.


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

I had to wash 25 shirts yesterday due to pretreatment issues. Bellas Peach shirts supplied by customers. After curing the pretreatment the area stayed a tad darker than the rest of the shirts. I was hopping that after cooling off it would go away but it didn't. I decreased the amount of pretreatment and it didn't help much. I took one and steemed the area around the edges and it didn't help either.

I purchased Woolite detergent and fabric softener and washed them on a gentle cycle with cold water and dryer on low temp. It shrank a little but the fabric seems to be undisturbed. I will put them under the heat press for a few seconds to iron them out. Hopefully they will look as good as new.

Most of the customers whom purchase T-shirts for an event gives them right before the event and for each person washing them is out of the question. It would detrimental to your shop to give these t-shirts with these stains even if you put a tags asking the customer to wash before wearing them. you may also have the customer complaint forcing you to discount the garment.

It is a pain to wash the shirts but the alternative would be worse.

CD


----------

